# Reg force course info.



## Tpr.Orange (31 Aug 2004)

Hey guys and gals,

I was wondering if there was a reg force weapons tech QL3 course being run in january. I know there isn't a reserve course, being run until the summer but ive been told if there is a reg course i could probably get on that. 

Any help you could give is appreciated thanks.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (8 Sep 2004)

Anyone????


----------



## brin11 (9 Sep 2004)

Sorry, can't help you there with dates.  Go through your chain of command to find out about dates from your unit training NCO.


----------

